# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  ارشد رشته پرستاری

## KingMehdi79

بهترین ارشد رشته پرستاری چیه که زیادم با مریض سر و کار نداشته باشه

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط KingMehdi79


بهترین ارشد رشته پرستاری چیه که زیادم با مریض سر و کار نداشته باشه


ارشد که با مریض سروکار نداری همش تحقیقاته*

----------


## AceTaminoPhen

> بهترین ارشد رشته پرستاری چیه که زیادم با مریض سر و کار نداشته باشه


شما فکر کنم کلمه (پرستار) رو درک نکردی هنوز! اگر رشته ای میخوای که با مریض سر و کار نداشته باشی (پرستاری)(پزشکی)(و تمام رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی) مناسب شما نیست.

----------

